# Album Info On Media Player



## Nexussix (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi, i use win media player alot, but get so irritated by the find album info feautre, why is it that with somew files you just CANT find the album info? and even when the info is right it still wont show the cd cover,.....

Any help?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Which version of Media Player and Windows are you using? 

As for some of the CD's never being found, there are many titles out there, so a few may be missed. As for the cd cover, are you getting any error messages when you try and obtain the cover, or does it not show one?

Regards

eddie


----------



## Nexussix (Oct 18, 2004)

Latest media player (10) and windows xp....


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Are the CD's that you're using originals, or ones that you've burnt from mp3's? If mp3's, that may be why.

This is mentioned here:



> If media information is not in the database for a CD that you are playing, possibly because it was produced by a small label or because the CD was burned on a personal computer, then the Player identifies the tracks only by number and lists the artist or album names as "Unknown Artist" and "Unknown Album."


http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/windowsmediaplayer/getstarted/play.mspx

eddie


----------



## Salemmina (Nov 4, 2007)

This is the first time ive used these kind of sites to ask for help, so im not sre im typing in the right box. .. I use windows media player to rip, store, burn cds. ... The CDs that i have burned on another lap top, now those Cds dont transfer their information onto mine, why is this? Artist and title, album info etc all show as unknown... I could rename each and every song manually but i dont have the patience or the time, if i do do this im sure when i create an audio or back up disk again that the information will go missing....if this lap top fails as did the other, im always going to have to resort to typing in manually each and every song in this way, so please if yo can help me find an alternative


----------

